# Design Project: Bianchi Exhibit: Would love to hear your input!



## olivia.paden (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello- My name is Olivia and I'm currently a student at Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, CA.. I'm currently working on a design project for an exhibit specific to Bianchi. Right now, I'm in the researching phase, trying to figure out why people ride Bianchi and what makes them different, at a deeper level. I'm definitely no expert on bikes, but would love to learn more from anyone in the forum so I can have a better understanding of the company throughout the design process.

If any of you have the time, would you be able to answer some of the questions below? I'd love to have your input! Thanks

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? How does the brand make you feel?

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? Special features?

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding?

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons?

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? What kind of bike(s) do you ride?

(if you like, it would be great to get your name, age and city, just for the sake of understanding the kind of demographics that ride Bianchi! if you'd rather not, that's ok too!)

Again, thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? How does the brand make you feel?

They're sexy, and they make me feel sexy, lol. It's just a thing, I saw the high end ones, really liked them, and built my own up.

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?

The color, Celeste. I would not buy a Bianchi in any other color, nor would I buy any other kind of bike in Celeste. In more concrete details, I would posit that technology is all really similar across the field of makers, but Bianchi has a lot of history in starting up the modern bicycle "era," with same size front/rear wheels and air filled tires, using racing as a testing ground, etc. 

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? Special features?

My bike is valued at around $2800. I put it together myself so it's got all the parts I want it to (within my price range)

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding?

"faster," "keep pedalling" and "Weeeeeeeee!" That last one doesn't work so well going up a long hill.

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons?

Something that really works with the historical aspect, perhaps one of Fausto Coppi's bikes. If it were showcasing where they wanted to go, I would showcase the Infinito or the Pico - both are outstanding looking bikes that seem to have quite a bit of engineering in them, and they look damn sexy.

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? What kind of bike(s) do you ride?

I ride in the California central coast. Pismo beach, Avila beach, San Luis Obispo, Los Osos, and Morro Bay are my most frequented spots. I don't actually see much of the beaches on my rides. I usually hit up the fountain for five minutes and then head to the next stop.

I'm 22, a student at Cal Poly, and I live in San Luis Obispo until July.

Are you working on designing the space, like an installation or other construction, or creating an exhibit in an existing space? It sounds like a cool project. My architecture thesis project revolves around creating a "museum" that amplifies experience (or affect), by enhancing the effect of works on display. Kinda similar to your project, in that it's trying to "sell" something. Except where Bianchi tends to be slightly reserved, my artist tends towards nerdy, crazy, and erotic things, plus robots and zombies.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Olivia,
I might suggest posting this in the Bianchi forum. Go to the forum home page and scroll down. You might get more of a response there. Good luck on your research.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's complicated..

Did you know that they are celebrating 125 year anniv this year?:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/01/2010-bianchis-125th-anniversary.html

There is Fausto Coppi's relationship with Bianchi bikes....

There is "celeste"....

So much....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? How does the brand make you feel?

I ride Bianchi because the shop I've always been loyal to carries them and because they're great bikes. The brand has always performed well. Bianchi has a signature look and style. Let's face it, companies come and go, but it's extremely difficult to even attempt to have half of the heritage that Bianchi has. 

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?

Bike wise, I think Bianchi is about equal to everyone. This isn't a jab, but given UCI weight limits and the varieties of frames within a company, I don't feel that there are any companies that don't offer an amazing road bike and TT bike. Bianchi was innovative with a few things and borrowed a few ideas themselves. This is basically universal nowadays. 

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? Special features?

You don't want to know.  Special features on my '08 D2 Crono and '10 T-Cube will be the highest possible components. 

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding?

It's almost hard to describe. Even though I'm generally pushing my limits (with the exception of recovery rides), it's a very liberating and exciting feeling that almost allows me to "escape" from the daily grind. 

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons?

I'm a racer, so naturally I'd lean towards something like the D2 Pico, 928SL, or T-Cube, but throwing in something like the Infinito, retro bikes, and your garden variety "normal" bikes. 

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? What kind of bike(s) do you ride?

I tend to mostly ride a little out of town on rural routes, specifically ones that are part of race routes. Any more, I just ride road and TT bikes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? How does the brand make you feel?

Got into them when I was rehabbing my wife's '88 Brava. Loved the history of the company and the great riders who have ridden Bianchis. The brand screams tradition and quality - a long-standing commitment to the sport and to those who ride Bianchis. As to how the brand makes me feel? - perhaps like I've taken part, however small, in a legacy. Hard to explain - it's kind of like by riding a Bianchi, you're tipping your hat at the greats that have done so before you. I'm just a recreational rider - but I love the sport and the history of it. Pains me to see it degraded in any way. Bianchi is the Holy Grail of cycling in my openion.

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?

Traditionaly, Bianchis have been known for their frames - I have a carbon frame made at their factory in Italy. Crisp and responsive.
As others have mentioned - the color Celeste is a trademark of the brand - IMHO all Bianchis, irrespective of price, should be available in this color.

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? Special features?

$2,300 - None really - frame is a 120th Anniversary edition with a special badge, but no other "special features"

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding?

Freedom, going faster, zen, pain - all play a part.

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons?

One of their latest top-notch models in Celeste - doesn't matter which one - they are all great.

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? What kind of bike(s) do you ride?

Rural roads on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. Acadia National Park in Maine when I'm up there. Besides my Bianchi 928, I also have a Specialized Allez Double.


----------



## olivia.paden (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thank You!*

Wow! Thanks so much guys for all of your responses - this info will definitely help me in the design process 
Happy riding!


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? History of racing and winning.

How does the brand make you feel? Like I am riding the bicycle equivalent to Ferrari.

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?
In my 12 vintage Bianchis, it is the color, the integrated headset, the badging on the crankset, set bolt, pedals, stem etc. Just cool.

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? I have 16 Bianchis, the total value pretty high.

Special features? Nothing special outside the details mentioned in #2.

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding? I am, what I call a sport rider, not a recreational rider, not a racer. I work hard at being fit and am always working on my riding skills.

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons? 1952 Bianchi Tour de France

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? Where I live, I am 15 minutes from Page Mill Road, a 2500ft climb that can take me to the Pacific coast, that is my favorite ride.

What kind of bike(s) do you ride? Steel, carbon, aluminum/carbon. Love them all.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

1.Why, specifically, do you ride Bianchi bicycles? How does the brand make you feel?

best looking bike i ve ever seen. dont care about the name -could buy it without bianchi decals on it

2.What features/technology/etc. make make Bianchi bikes different from the other cycling companies?

that italian design. also good reputation, reliability, history of the brand. Technologicaly, i believe any expensive frame is ok

3.About how much did you pay for your bike? Special features?

that was really difficult to keep things cheep, cause bianchi deserve the best... 

4.How would you describe your mindset when riding?

i feel like a child again, who plays without having problems

5.If you were to choose one Bianchi bike to be a showcase in an exhibit, for example, what would be your choice and for what reasons?

the latest hi tech / design bike, the "oltre"

6. Where do you usually enjoy riding? What kind of bike(s) do you ride?

on a road with a lot of turns, or a sigletrack as i m a mtb rider also. Also own mountain bikes. (go check yeti ....)

Dimitris and I live in Greece


----------



## Richardnew (Jun 2, 2013)

You have to understand that they're Italian. The Italians do things with great passion. Think about Ferraris and Italian suits. 

The Germans on the other hand are engineers. They produce great products but they have no soul. 

Richard Newton
Bianchi Restoration Project


----------

